# 12/22 - 6:30 PM - Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Knicks



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

nothing special since in a hurry, but come on, we got a half hour til tip


















Likely starters:

Bulls -
Duhon
Hinrich
Nocioni
Deng
Wallace

Knicks- 
Marbury
Crawford
Frye
Lee
Curry


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Off to a x-mas and then a Chaunakah party, so I'm going to DVR this. C'mon you Woolie Bullies!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I think we'll lose. Bulls just don't inspire confidence in me when they're on the road.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow. Wallace can really PASS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Audio league pass is not working for me!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is one of the most uninspiring halves of basketball that I can remember. I think we'll win because the Knicks really are that bad. Hopefully the Sefolosha and Thomas can bring some energy off the bench.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I actually think both teams are playing alright. Okay half from Marbury. Curry looks fat as hell.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Also, Ben Gordon is playing a very good defensive half. Marbury was penetrating at will against Duhon.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

IS this the shortest game thread for a Bulls game since the inception of these boards?


Hinrich is really struggling. No more Team USA for him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Also, Ben Gordon is playing a very good defensive half. Marbury was penetrating at will against Duhon.


Gordon is looking fantastic all around. Just wow.

Kirk OTOH... he's not looking too hot.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nocioini really causing a lot of havoc on the floor.

Knicks in foul trouble


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we just let Ben Gordon shoot 50 times tonight?

I really think he can dominate.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Can we just let Ben Gordon shoot 50 times tonight?
> 
> I really think he can dominate.


Skiles would take him out after he got 49.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich is just lost. He needs a break very bad.


Ben Wallace 3 0f 4 on free throws!

Knicks hanging close. Bulls playing horrid D, though the officiating isn't helping anyone.

Hinrich really needs to be a distributor and hustle guy, causing everythign else is going against him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now we know why Ben Wallace isn't a PG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Audio is working now. Good.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls are being outmuscled.

This is a team whose bulk and height gives the Bulls trouble


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, the refs are killng any sort of rythm to this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

50-49 Knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls have forgotten how to rebound.....thus they are now losing.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Nocioni really, really, really needs to stop lookin for the three.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On a couple of plays now, James is looking like he's worth the money.

But then, someone on the other team who shouldn't look like an all-star does.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

54-51 Ny.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams 47% 

Bulls have yet to make a 3. 0-9
NY 33% 3-9

Gordon 14
Deng and nocioni 12

Crawford 16
Marbury 13
Frye 10


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Does anybody know if this game is on SopCast? Or TVU?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> On a couple of plays now, James is looking like he's worth the money.
> 
> But then, someone on the other team who shouldn't look like an all-star does.


I don't know -- it looks to me like Wallace actually brought some energy in the first quarter. This is kind of an interesting test for our young Bulls. Over an eight-two game season you're just not going to be fresh every day. Hinrich is continuing his slump and Noc can't seem to hit anything. Can the Bulls win on the road against a bad team when they aren't on their 'A' game (or their 'B' or 'C' game for that matter)? We shall see.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The story in this one is rebounding, we're getting killed on the boards - 27 to 15.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

What do you guys think about Sefolosha playing Channing Frye? I'm not sure if it's working but it's interesting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Despite out play, the difference in the game is the 3's! And out rebounded 27-15. We will make some threes before the game is over. 

NY has 11 offensive rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Despite out play, the difference in the game is the 3's! And out rebounded 27-15. We will make some threes before the game is over.
> 
> NY has 11 offensive rebounds.


Based upon how Frye has been totally shut down, the Pippen comparison is apt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two!! 

Frye has 4 fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3! 58-56 knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng missed but a foul is called. Balkman


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 2Cs are killing us right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Uh-oh Crawford for three!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The 2Cs are killing us right now.


Yep!! Curry with the layup 67-56!!! 8:18


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The 2Cs are killing us right now.


3Cs if you count Cato.

:biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ug. What a crappy game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I think we'll lose. Bulls just don't inspire confidence in me when they're on the road.


:worthy:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Uggh, go bulls.

Rebounding would be good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

our starting guards are just 3-9

Gordon is 6-9, but he's on the bench.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell has Gordon played so little when he's one of the only ones hitting shots.....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

David Lee just takes the rebound away from Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have just 9 pts this quarter


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> I don't know -- it looks to me like Wallace actually brought some energy in the first quarter. This is kind of an interesting test for our young Bulls. Over an eight-two game season you're just not going to be fresh every day. Hinrich is continuing his slump and Noc can't seem to hit anything. Can the Bulls win on the road against a bad team when they aren't on their 'A' game (or their 'B' or 'C' game for that matter)? We shall see.


Good comments.

I hope, Bulls ( and particularly Skiles) should treat this game not just like an interesting test, but like 
one of the most important task - increase chances for the high draft pick.

I want to see Nicks physical and mental destruction… were is Sweets?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

74-62. Wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon just broke up a fast break. I haven't counted the times he's done it, but he's done it a lot all season.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm a big Tyrus Thomas fan but he's just pretty much jumping all over the place for rebounds with no regard to position or box outs.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thomas just getting outplayed on the boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon guarding balkman in this matchup.

Crawford is on fire.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they have 24 rebounds more than we do.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Time to make a run. The 2Cs are getting a rest.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

An embarassing game 

Very predictable, of course.

This is how all our road games have gone. D and smarts are always MIA.

Need a miracle from Gordon to pull this off!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're sitting a lot better at this point than earlier in the quarter. Down just 8. I think we get the ball to start Q4, too.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The thing that makes this one tought is that the refs are giving us calls tonight. No excuses on this one.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Okay…DaBullz, you know what to do


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the lead is below double 10 pts. We are within reach of coming back and winning but this quarter has got to be near perfect.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> Okay…DaBullz, you know what to do


Volume shooting by Hinrich and PJ Brown?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry was blocked!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Putting it together a little. Hopefully Crawford cools off for Q4.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else find Frazier the worst announcer in the nba??

Its as though he has a list of 1000 words he HAS to use before the game is over and he is just totally off with 60% of his sentences. Most of the time he doesn't make sense at all, he murmers throughout the whole broadcast.

Just take it easy, we can all tell your educated in english, you don't have to prove it by trying to use every word in the Dictonary every broadcast. Atleast trying to make sense of all the words that you use...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Man, Marbury two in a row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need some stops now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three for Gordon!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls actually look decent on offense when they're not walking the ball up court on the dribble.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charlotte beat Utah. We have the Bobcats tomorrow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ughh KIRK :rant: :curse:

Momentum killing play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Wallace is NOT a center.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Volume shooting by Hinrich and PJ Brown?


Does not matter …just give us something encouraging


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry may have sealed it for NY 89-76


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ben Wallace is NOT a center.


Ben Wallace is NOT a center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the 3's let us down tonight


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ben Wallace is NOT a center.


Ben Wallace is NOT a center.

(that's three plays in about 3:00 of game time that proves it)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That Curry doesn't look bad. What did we get in return for him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> That Curry doesn't look bad. What did we get in return for him?


Tim Thomas, Tyrus Thomas, Sweetney, and cap space.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish these dicks would stop running up the score on us.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Tim Thomas, Tyrus Thomas, Sweetney, and cap space.


And the right to swap picks next year. Of course, beating them to worsen their record would be nice.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon looks like the only warrior on this squad.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls have numbers and Gordon hits a baseline fade away off the side of the backboard? 

What in the hell.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing 3 guards, wallace and deng


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> I wish these dicks would stop running up the score on us.


send in vikytor kryhapa skiles and tell him to foul the next guy hard. haha and then put andre barrett in and tell him to do a nate robinson lol.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Knick's playing inspired basketball.If they played like this all season they would be an appove 500 team.Right now thier looking like 1,but hope we whip thier a$$ when they come back to chi town.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

Curry just outmuscled the $60M man for a rebound. <-- that's a sentence I never thought anyone would ever say or type


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why do we settle for stupid jumpers when we have numbers on the break?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow again.

Hinrich passed up an open shot and fed Duhon about 10 feet behind the 3pt line and HE took the shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls seriously need some stops.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2-15 in threes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk continues to simply SUCKKKKKKK.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee Dunks, 100-89 Game over for the most part


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

FACTS of the Bulls up to today: We can't beat anyone good. We suck on the road. What we can do is beat short-handed BAD teams at home.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Well from what i've seen as the reason we've lost was because of the kinck's actually coming to play and skiles not playing Ben in the 3rd qt earlier.I think skiles waited 2 long and it cost us the momentum.Also the Reb,we got out sized,and it showed today.And it's about time i really didn't like the whole noc/deng starting 5 all to much because of the height factor.Today it showed as a clear weakness for future team's.And last 2-18 on 3's that just doesn't happen to us,and the knicks are the worst team in the league at guarding the 3.We should have won this game,but we didn't i take this as a lucky win for the knicks and bad luck 4 us.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Gordon looks like the only warrior on this squad.


yeah and people want to trade his arse. YOu can't teach what he does. When it's hitting the fan he steps up. 4th quarters and playoffs.

I'm not sure whats going to go on with our back court long term.

If we draft a big next year and TT puts on some weight I can see the front court balancing out nicely. The back court, no idea how that's going to work, but I want Gordon as part of it.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Did we play our starting lineup for most of the 3rd quarter again?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Did we play our starting lineup for most of the 3rd quarter again?



Yep and that's the main reason why we lost.We can thank Scot Stubborness for that.Thanks Scot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Did we play our starting lineup for most of the 3rd quarter again?


Yes. Knicks couldn't stop BG. So Skiles did it for them. I really felt sorry for BG today. Poor guy was left to do nothing but chuck once he checked into the game in the 2nd half. We were down BIG.

Of course, Bulls's issues tonight didn't end with Skiles' ongoing stupidity concerning Duhon's playing time. Our inability to rebound for one and Noce/Kirk's contant sucking was BIG too in the *** whooping NY gave us today.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> FACTS of the Bulls up to today: We can't beat anyone good. We suck on the road. What we can do is beat short-handed BAD teams at home.


Maybe Phil Jackson was right.

We need a big to play along side Wallace and we need to do something about our back court.

Thabo would have to turn into a near all star to balance it out.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

When is Hinrich going to be benched for his bad play like the rest of the players on this team?

He has been awful for awhile now...and least improved player on the team this year. It seems to me lately we play better with Duhon and Gordon in and Kirk on the bench. Since he isn't in there to over dribble.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Yes. Knicks couldn't stop BG. So Skiles did it for them. I really felt sorry for BG today. Poor guy was left to do nothing but chuck once he checked into the game in the 2nd half. We were down BIG.
> 
> Of course, Bulls's issues tonight didn't end with Skiles' ongoing stupidity concerning Duhon's playing time. Our inability to rebound for one and Noce/Kirk's contant sucking was BIG too in the *** whooping NY gave us today.


Can I get your honest opinion, who would you keep in the squad long term??????


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> Deleted


We've known this since his rookie year though.


<marquee bgcolor="#00FFFF" align="middle" behavior="alternate">Kirk Hinrich
Sucks!!!!!!!    Oh why oh why does Skiles play him so
much..........    Darn, someone bench Hinrich already ........ 
Oh looks, like Hinrich is taking his 50 game vacation right on time this year!</marquee>


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Horrible game by the Bulls tonight. Very little offensive flow and terrible rebounding. And I'd rather lose to anyone but the Knicks, considering the pick swap. 

However, I'm not going to worry about it too much. I still like our roster a lot. 

This thread could get ugly though, because Curry and Crawford played very well tonight.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Will have to catch the replay, but from the box score, looks like nonone other than Gordon on our bench gave us anything. If you put Gordon starting our bench looks real weak, especially if a starter is sucking. We definately overrated the bench


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The Bulls have been playing like crap since the Milwaukee game. Kirk is especially letting us down these last couple games.

I ain't that worried though. The Bulls big 4(Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni)should get it back together, hopefully we can move PJ so that we can have another legit big guy out there. 

The Knicks still suck too. The Bulls and Jazz are playin' like crap right now, and the Hawks are crap as their normal condition, so I expect them to get back to losing soon.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

K4E mentioned something about Skiles being an improvisational genius. I don't know if he's kidding or what. 

Not to heap too much praise on him (especially from me), but it always seems like BG leads those charges. Skiles' coaching miscues can always be hidden by one of those runs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmmm...

I wonder if the bulls will ever win another game, or if the knicks will ever lose one.

What do you think, *Wynn!*?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope we win tommorrow against the bobcat's.Still i hated to lose this game,and u could tell from the knick's play they didn't want to lose either.To me that was by far thier best game played all season,and i'm not surpised it came against us.Because i know JC and EC want to stick it to the bull's,but i don't think anyone but BG on our team wants to stick it to them.I smell the whole knick bull rivaly coming back.Maybe.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

EC: Let us enjoy a victory dance, my sweet...
JC: Aite. Our old team and all, yeah why not?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am extremely disappointed .:mad2: 

As I stated before, Bulls need to have a strategy towards the high draft pick (see my previous post on that matter):

1.Win all four games vs. NY
2.Win games against the team that have next schedule against NY.
3.Win only 50% games against the first four or three “bottom” teams.
4.Try to obtain at least one more first round draft pick (trade PJ, Du or TT).
5.“Negotiate” with IT (I/4 joke)
6.“Negotiate” with referees who oversee any of NY’s game (half joke)
7.Bulls need negotiate with Oden or Durant and ask them to slow down their performance, in order to drop their market values J (joke)

It should be our priority NUMBER ONE for this season…without Bigs we are going nowhere. Just imagine what happen if BW get injured…DISASTER. 

IMO, players or coaches responsible for that lost should be punished severely !!!

It was one of THE IMPORTANT GAME of this season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> EC: Let us enjoy a victory dance, my sweet...
> JC: Aite. Our old team and all, yeah why not?


:lol:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm pissed about the win but what's even scarier is, without A.I. in Philly...they have no chance to be better than NY

without Pierce in Boston for the next month? they'll probably fall pretty far behind 

toronto isn't as good as NY

so it's up to NJ to keep NY out of first place and they haven't even picked it up yet

very dissapointing

our pick gon wind up being like, 9th, if this continues


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

That was very, very frustrating. Gordon played a great game.

Deng played well when he was being used. But the team seemed to completely go away from him and I don't understand that at all. He was being aggressive and effective, and then all of a sudden nobody was involving him in the offense (unlike the guards, Deng NEEDS to have someone involve him since he never controls the ball).

And, despite decent stats, Wallace was not doing all that well against Curry. As usual, Curry played well against Wallace. Sweetney, however, looked very effective against Curry. I don't understand why Sweets and Wallace weren't out there together in the 4th quarter.

This is one of those losses where I put the lion's share on Skiles. Poorly coached, and not terribly well played, in my opinion.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I'm pissed about the win but what's even scarier is, without A.I. in Philly...they have no chance to be better than NY
> 
> without Pierce in Boston for the next month? they'll probably fall pretty far behind
> 
> ...


Skiles been experimenting again or had some other [edit] agenda in his mind. He failed to adjust players mind sets to win a single game against a loosing records and cripple team…Pax failed too, to encourage players by all means he got. They should learn that from IT and other NBA managers, how to manipulate and motivate players.

Pax is a lousy trader...and we have a zero chances to get a solid and reliable PF or C thru the trade. Draft is the only hope we have at this point.

I am so pissed


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> I wonder if the bulls will ever win another game, or if the knicks will ever lose one.
> 
> What do you think, *Wynn!*?


The Bull will never win another game... 














...with the possible exception of the next game against the Bobcat. We definitely need to try to make a trade for that big center -- Corey? -- and that scrappy guard -- James Craftword? They gots skillz.


----------

